# Best Sites to Buy Scorpions Online



## darkness975 (Oct 9, 2012)

Please disregard post I found it.


----------



## vespers (Oct 9, 2012)

Why are you going through all of that trouble? You don't need a paypal account to use paypal's shopping cart with a credit card.


----------



## ShredderEmp (Oct 9, 2012)

I was wondering, what did you come up with, Ive been wondering this for a while.


----------



## VictorHernandez (Oct 9, 2012)

I've only heard of Ken the Bug Guy being good. I also hear good things from LLLReptile and from sellers on the classifieds on forums.


----------



## darkness975 (Oct 10, 2012)

VictorHernandez said:


> I've only heard of Ken the Bug Guy being good. I also hear good things from LLLReptile and from sellers on the classifieds on forums.


I had a bad experience with LLLReptile.   There are mixed reviews on the Online Site Review section of this site.


----------



## VictorHernandez (Oct 10, 2012)

scorpion975 said:


> I had a bad experience with LLLReptile.   There are mixed reviews on the Online Site Review section of this site.


I just googled for peoples opinions of foruns and I headed good things, back when I was still wondering where to order some scorpions from. I didn't even know there was an onsite review section on there.


----------



## Pottifer (Oct 16, 2012)

I ordered my P. Transvaalicus from Swift's Invertebrates (www.swiftinverts.com) and I had an awesome experience with them. I highly recommend Swift's if they have what you're looking for!

Drew


----------



## Anonymity82 (Oct 16, 2012)

This is what I do:

Step one: Use scientific name of scorpion I'm interested in in search function.

Step two: research the user and/or personal name that/if I find selling them. 

Step three: Check the most recent 10 reviews of this seller if he/she has a review section. 

If no review in review section I ask around, send an email and feel them out a bit. Or, if they have a healthy, strong presence here on the boards I might trust them enough to try them out, of course, most of those people have a review section here who sell.


----------



## VictorHernandez (Oct 16, 2012)

njnolan1 said:


> This is what I do:
> 
> Step one: Use scientific name of scorpion I'm interested in in search function.
> 
> ...


Yes, that is what I do..


----------

